# Goodies for your X-trail



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I just traded in my X-trail for an 2011 Xterra pro-4x.
I have some accessories that are left I want to post up for sale, let me know if anyone interested. I live in Edmonton, Alberta so picking up would be best otherwise I can looking into another alternative to get it to you.
If you're not interested, please don't post negative comments.











used but in perfect condition trunk/cargo area cover for your Nissan X-trail. There is not scratch, rips, or damage at all.
Asking for $60











This set of floor carpet mats came with my Nissan X-Trail when I purchased it brand new but I purchase rubber floor liners and never use it. It still look and smell brand new.
Asking for $80










I purchased these brake set and were going to replace my brakes on my X-trail but in February traded in my car. They are brand new and still in the original boxes it came with. I only open one of the box for the rotor to take the picture, and the ceramic pads still wrapped as you can tell in the pictures.
I'm letting it go for $200 o.b.o.

- 2 FRONT and 2 REAR - Ace Performance cross drilled Canada brand rotors
- 4 FRONT and 4 REAR - CERAMIC Extreme Performance Brake Pads

Front rotors - 11 1/64" vented
Rear rotors - 11 1/2" vented
Lug/Bolt: - 5 lugs

Pads Features: 
- LOW dust - LOW noise - Extreme Performance with better price!
- LONGER life - Unique designed for drilled rotors




















































17" Yokohama Ice Guard iG20 with rims 5 bolts pattern, 5x114.3. Tires size is 215/60R17, winter tires. I purchased these tires in November 2010 and it cost $1200 total for the tires, rims, mounting and balancing them. I only put on 2000km then traded in my car, so they still look brand new and the threads look like they are never even worn except for those stupid road gravels/pebbles stuck to them. I would say they have about 95-98% thread left. Asking $650


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Tires SOLD


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

bump 

New update:
I'll let go the mats for $50, and cargo cover also $50.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Floor mats sold.


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

I am wondering you still have the two set of rotors(Front & Rear) and two set of brake pads available?

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## TrickMeUp (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Im new to the forum, but I would like the tires. How can I contact you?


----------



## TrickMeUp (Apr 16, 2011)

by the way I can pick them up


----------



## steve_a33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Nissan X-trail cargo cover and tires*

First time using this forum so be patient if i screwed it up. Do you still have the cargo cover and snow tires? I'm interested but live in Calgary. Let me know if you're flexible on price or if you head this way at all. I live in Calgary N.W. Reply to [email protected] or text 403-837-0768-Steve


----------

